# Skin Lightening Products That Really Work



## Sasha1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Guys, if you have problems with skin discolorations or just want to lighten your complexion, I found products that will help you eliminate those skin problems. I have read many great reviews about Makari skin lightening products on the skin care boards. People have stated that the products have made their complexion 2-5 shades lighter. It has also lightened dark spots and discolorations. The most popular Makari products amongst people are the Night Treatment Cream, Day Treatment Cream and Body Beautifying Milk. Iâ€™ve managed to obtain a 10% discount code on Makari from a skin care board which I would like to share with everyone. And the discount code is called Amber411. If you typre in the code Amber411 when you place your order on their website you will save close to $10 off on the products. Another good thing is, you can use the discount code as much as you want. You can purchase the Makari products from the official Makari website.

Makari has also made the top 5 skin whiteners and was voted high in customers satisfaction.

 

Links deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm....Might try this because I truly have some areas that I want to lighten so bad. Thanks for posting!


----------



## prettygirl1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am finding as I get older I have more dark areas on my face appearing. I'm always looking for new skin lightening products, thanks!


----------



## Sasha1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had success from using the Makari products. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## GvM (Jan 21, 2009)

Move to Scotland, that's a sure way to achieve pale skin...





Actually these products seem pretty good - I got loads of freckles on holiday and they might help a bit.


----------



## Sasha1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Scotland is beautiful but it's damp and cold there sometimes. I prefer warmer climates such as Florida or California. I have to apply a sunscreen after applying my skin lightening products, however, it's works for me.


----------



## aisulila (Jan 27, 2009)

When i scar, the skin tends to turn darker, should I use the products on scars aswell?


----------



## Searesrayne (Jan 28, 2009)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think some skin lightening products are so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use Likas papaya soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> natural herbal stuff,, even though it's pretty drying nothing a little lotion can't fix. It erased all my acne scars


----------



## Sasha1 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's good for scars as well. I use the Day Lightening Cream on face and the Beautifying Lightening Milk on my body. Then I spot treat the dark areas. I saw results in just 2 weeks.

Likas papaya soaps are known to irritate the skin. Be careful.


----------



## Searesrayne (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sasha1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's good for scars as well. I use the Day Lightening Cream on face and the Beautifying Lightening Milk on my body. Then I spot treat the dark areas. I saw results in just 2 weeks.
Likas papaya soaps are known to irritate the skin. Be careful.

hehe, I 've been using likas for a couple of years



and I just use it maybe 3 times a week all over the body and maybe everytime i should under my arms xD


----------



## Sasha1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've used the Likas papaya soaps before, and it didn't work for me. I'm happy that I found the makari products on the Internet. It's doing wonders for my skin.


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Sasha,

My chin area is slightly darker than the rest of my face. Its not noticeable but I know it is there. I have never used lightening creams as I dont want the rest of my face to be lighter. I only want to lighten my chin area.

Can the products be used on the problem area only? Also do you know if the products contain any form of bleaching agent as I dont like the idea of putting harsh chemicals on my face or body.

Thanks


----------



## Sasha1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes. You can try using the day lightening cream or night lightening cream on your chin area. I use the products twice a day(morning and night) for best results. Apply it directly to the affected area and you will see results in as little as 2 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## heavenly84 (Feb 5, 2009)

Worth a try. I tried other things for dark areas on my skin, and no luck


----------



## princess220 (Feb 5, 2009)

oh my goddness!!!...Ive tried makari.... it works yes, but it breaks you out like anything. i tried it for a week... my skin looked lighter/brightert, then all off a sudden, i broke out ALL OVER my face, so i stopped using it, then my skin went back to the way it was.....its just a superficial difference it makes.... nothing permanent.... plus alot of people have complained of brek outs...!!! not worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavenly84 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the heads up. Still didnt buy it, but yeah I break it easy and fast usually. I know I would be pissed if I started and it just broke me out.


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *princess220* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my goddness!!!...Ive tried makari.... it works yes, but it breaks you out like anything. i tried it for a week... my skin looked lighter/brightert, then all off a sudden, i broke out ALL OVER my face, so i stopped using it, then my skin went back to the way it was.....its just a superficial difference it makes.... nothing permanent.... plus alot of people have complained of brek outs...!!! not worth it!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for letting us know about your experience because I was thinking about purchasing the products. I might not bother now as I have sensitive skin that does breakout easily...


----------



## princess220 (Feb 6, 2009)

makari breakout

heres a link to some other peoples experiences with the breakout!!


----------



## CarolineA (Feb 12, 2009)

I've heard good things about Lumedia and am hoping to get some, it is quite expensive though


----------



## fellybabe (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks shasha.

i've got sensitive skin too so it might not work out for me............................................


----------

